# 3 lenses set alternative. Exploring vintage lens



## rizkyb (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

Recently explored some vintage lenses as a budget alternative. I would like to share my recommendation. 

Hope this is useful to some. 







Thank you for watching!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 28, 2016)

May not get a favorable response since this is your first post. Welcome.


----------



## rizkyb (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 28, 2016)

rizkyb said:


> Thank you!



I love the Pre AI 50mm 1.4. What a gift from Katsuma Kōgaku. I have never posted anything from this lens. I hope one day to be able to justify it.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 29, 2016)

You might think about writing an original music score for your videos. Using canned music makes it feel like a premade video.


----------

